# BMX "Novice Free" von Bulls



## S-Racer (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ein "*Bulls Novice Free*" BMX für Einsteiger von meinem Sohn.

*Top in Schuss!!*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170388730850&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

M.


----------

